# [Oct 29, 2013] Nola pokemon battle royale (New Orleans, la)



## Justin Rose (Sep 17, 2013)

Crusty pokemon card and gameboy tournament. Bring your cards and gameboy games for battles, trading, and an evening of pokemon action!


----------



## Carey 5000 (Sep 18, 2013)

DOWN. just acquired pokemon black nigga and should be in nola late october


----------



## Justin Rose (Sep 20, 2013)

Cool, I've got white and white 2


----------



## scummy1990 (Sep 20, 2013)

dont play pokemon but ill come by and chill and watch lol


----------



## crow jane (Oct 13, 2013)

damn this is awesome, im still trying to come up on pokemon blue though


NO RARE CANDY CHEATS, Y'ALL


----------



## Synth (Oct 22, 2013)

This is the coolest thing evvverrrr


----------

